# Recent and rambunctious reptile resolutions



## smacdonald (Jan 1, 2009)

Recent and rambunctious reptile resolutions

Here are some random pics of reptiles from mountains in south-east Queensland. No narrative, just pics.



Lamington Plateau:




Coastal carpet python (_Morelia spilota mcdowelli_) hiding under a rock.




Eastern water skink (_Eulamprus quoyii_)




Southern leaf-tailed gecko (_Saltuarius swaini_) high up in a tree.




Mount Glorious:




Road-killed eastern stone gecko (_Diplodactylus vittatus_). This is the first _D. vittatus_ I've seen up there.




Robust velvet gecko (_Oedura robusta_)




Common scaly-foot (_Pygopus lepidopodus_)




Common scaly-foot (_Pygopus lepidopodus_)




Rough-scaled snake (_Tropidechis carinatus_) out in the rain.




Rough-scaled snake (_Tropidechis carinatus_)




Bandy-bandy (_Vermicella annulata_)




Dainty treefrog (_Litoria gracilenta_)




Red-eyed treefrog (_Litoria chloris_)




Red-eyed treefrog (_Litoria chloris_) pair in amplexus





The Conondale Ranges:




Common death adder (_Acanthophis antarcticus_)




Common death adder (_Acanthophis antarcticus_)


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jan 1, 2009)

stop finding all the good stuff, come down here and find it here so I can see it :lol:

oh by the way awsome shots:lol:


----------



## moloch05 (Jan 1, 2009)

Lovely pics. That is a very nice closeup of the Death Adder. How long is the drive to the Conondales?

Regards,
David


----------



## miley_take (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice shots! Would love to be able to go and find this stuff


----------



## BlindSnake (Jan 1, 2009)

Top shots.....I think the Red eye male is the pic of the bunch. Excellent colour and compostion..Thanks for posting.


----------



## smacdonald (Jan 1, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> stop finding all the good stuff, come down here and find it here so I can see it



Hi Ryan,

I'll see what I can do. But don't wait up for me...


Stewart


----------



## smacdonald (Jan 1, 2009)

moloch05 said:


> How long is the drive to the Conondales?



Hi David,

It's a few hours north of Brisbane. It's a very nice part of the world.


Stewart


----------



## Rocket (Jan 1, 2009)

Love the photos of the Scaly-foot. Well done.


----------



## smacdonald (Jan 2, 2009)

Rocket said:


> Love the photos of the Scaly-foot. Well done.



Thanks. I was very excited to see it as it was my first (live) scaly-foot.


Stewart


----------

